# Raw fleece for sale



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I washed most of my fleeces this summer, but just didn't get to these two. T

hey are Shetland/BFL crosses, and are each 4 pounds.

We did not know how to manage hay last year, so they are FULL of VM! There are some on Ravelry who say that life is too short to mess with that, and there are many who will agree. 

I use a flick carder, and 'brush' each lock, and enjoy the whole process from beginning to end, so the VM doesn't bother me. I don't consider this fleece to be 'next-to-skin' soft, but it makes wonderful hats, mittens, and socks. 









I'd like to to sell these for $10 each (plus shipping), to cover the cost of shearing. 

This is from Isaac: 














































I tried to take a close up of the VM so that you could see it. 
I'll add pictures of the other one in another post.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

This is from India: 













































She's getting a little 'gray' in the britch area (she's 3 years old), and that wool seems a little coarser.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

They look like nice fleeces PKB! If I was in the market I might think about it. Good luck!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Like I need another raw fleece! OI!




I'll take Issac!!!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'm interested in India.  I love dark fleece!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone - they are both sold! 

WIHH - I can't even imagine your basement!! I just went through my stash (and it's only from our sheep and alpaca), and I do need to get rid of some of it. All of the rest of it is washed, but there is no way I'm going to be able to spin all of it!

I've been thinking about the TdeF, and I do have to get processing so that I can work on my 'goals' :happy: (which I haven't posted yet) 

We will be shearing in March, so I will have more raw fleeces (and the VM is not so bad this year - they didn't hang out UNDER the hay feeders this year cuz we knew not to even use those :smack: )

We've learned so much these past 2 years *sigh* it's been so fun :goodjob:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I received 'Isaac' yesterday and just got the chance to open up the box.

PK had to search _real _hard to find pictures with the most VM. As far as I'm concerned, this is a very clean fleece with beautiful crimp and not much VM at all. I may just spin this in the grease it is that nice!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

PK I would be interested in a couple of your fleeces if you, either now or from what you might be shearing in March.
Thanks.
God bless,
jd


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Photos as soon as you start spinning


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks so much Cyndi - I'm glad you like it! They're always talking about VM on Ravelry, so I'm not sure what's acceptable and what's not. 

We haven't been using the hay feeders, so there should be a LOT less in this years fleece.

jd - we're shearing the end of February, so I'll let you know when they're ready. Thanks!


----------

